# plumbing license



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

Went to work for a plumbing company and there master license holder retired so I was asked to use my license for the company and I feel like they are under paying me own 10% of the company which is the min 

I just feel like I'm getting short changed maybe some one can help me


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Why do you fell you are being short changed?


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

The employees I manage make make over 10k more then me I do understand that I'm just a manager and I don't get dirty but I have no life my phone goes off all the time it kind of worse then my own business 

Planning on going back into my own business because of the freedom


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Have you talked with them about this? They cannot fix what they may not be aware of. After laying it all out openly and honestly, if the compensation does not fit your needs for the work being done then you need to just move on.

I think what you are looking for though is a better job, not to be a business operator. Check with some other companies.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

I just need to go back ok my own that will make me happy to have freedom of my schedule


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

georgepsi said:


> The employees I manage make make over 10k more then me I do understand that I'm just a manager and I don't get dirty but I have no life my phone goes off all the time it kind of worse then my own business Planning on going back into my own business because of the freedom


ask for 20k more and explain your opinion of why. You might be surprised of the answer. No field hand should make more than the guy they are working for. Just think of it this way if a Forman made less than a crew member what would he do? That's right raise or I walk. You have all the cards in your hand use them!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

If you go back out on your own, won't you still have the phone calls? 

If money isn't the real issue, why not ask for the freedom you desire?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

georgepsi said:


> I just need to go back ok my own that will make me happy to have freedom of my schedule


So it is not that you are being short changed. This never really was about the money, was it? No matter what they pay you still will not have the "freedom" you think will come by being on your own. Nothing wrong with that. 

You just need to be honest with them and start being honest with yourself while you're at it. It is unfair to make them the excuse for your desiring a different lifestyle.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Personally would not let the owner use my Master's for pulling permits, etc., without a legal agreement, liability insurance to CYA, and enough additional $$ for the extra headaches this will give you.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Personally would not let the owner use my Master's for pulling permits, etc., without a legal agreement, liability insurance to CYA, and enough additional $$ for the extra headaches this will give you.


I AGREE !
THE ONLY TIME I DID THIS I OWNED PART OF THE COMPANY AND HAD A STEAK IN SEEING PROSPER ! :thumbup:


----------

